# successful marketing stratagies



## lesstalkmoreroc (May 12, 2008)

what were some of your most successful marketing stratagies for obtaining new corporate, wedding, bbq clients?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ltmr.....welcome to cheftalk.....if you'd look further down the catering thread you'll see several that relate to your question.

What have you done so far to market your company?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Go thru local papers look for Bridal Wedding Announcements then trace their address, send them a letter about your services and offer something free as bait. They will call you.


----------



## kgoolsbydesign (Jan 15, 2009)

One key piece of advice is to make sure you develop a sound brand image and that you present yourself to your potential clientele in a manner consistent with the brand you've developed. This begins with everything from logo and business collateral, to the food and service you provide, all the way down to the way you relate with potential clients.
If you are able to live and breathe your differentiating benefits and effectively communicate them to your target demographics in everything you do, you will be noticed.

Also, making yourself visible to your target demographics in your area is important. Utilizing such avenues as chambers of commerce and business groups is helpful. 

Direct mail and other forms of targeted marketing could prove to be successful as well. However, it is important to note that direct mail or other targeted marketing efforts deliver the best results when they are carried out as a campaign, rather than a stand-alone effort.

All in all, there are many ways to market your brand, but the key is developing and maintaining a brand image that is enticing to your target clientele.


----------

